# Apple TV



## Purcypat (12 Avril 2014)

Bonjour je viens de m'acheter l'apple TV et j'aurai voulu quand je passe par Airplay est ce que la Recopie sur Apple TV se stock quelque par ou disparaît une fois que la visualisation est terminée ? Autre question est il possible de passer par iCloud pour visionner un film ? Ou faut il obligatoirement passer par Airplay ? 
Pour visionner un film de mon ordi à la l'Apple TV il faut que j'autorise le partage de mon mac. Y a t'il un risque ? 
Dernier petite question si je veux mettre des photos de iPhotos dans l'Apple TV y a t-il un moyen de ne télécharger que certaines photos ? Et comment faire ?
merci pour votre aide
Cordialement


----------



## flotow (13 Avril 2014)

Tu es au mauvais endroit pour les questions sur l'&#63743; TV. On déménage !


----------



## Purcypat (14 Avril 2014)

Dans quelle rubrique faut il aller ? merci d'avance cordialement


----------

